# Uh-oh! First time owner needs help...



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

So I just got my Junie yesterday, and started holding her today. She seems pretty social, and although she will huff at me at first, she calms down and lets me stroke her, and she crawls on my lap. Anyways, towards the end of our cuddling session, Junebug bit me! Three times! None of the bites were hard, and didn't break the skin. However, it does concern me. Is it a vicious thing? I read that hedgehogs can bite if they smell something nice on you, and licking is a sign that they may do this. Well, Junie certainly licked me! Not right before the bite, but she was licking me almost the entire time she was on me. Also, I had been handling her food beforehand. She also started annointing herself while I was holding her. So, any opinions? Why did she bite me? And, either way, how do I stop her from doing it again? The little rascal.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Wash and rinse your hands extremely well before handling. Don't use strong scented soaps or lotions. Did she bite your hands/fingers or somewhere else? I have one hedgie who will lick any place I have perspired even if the area is now dry. I am a guy who goes shirtless at home sometimes and my chest sweats. If I have been sweating or am sweating my one hedgie will lick my sternum area if she is close enough. I haven't been bit but biting a chest seems hard to do in my opinion. I have to watch her close around my arm pits as well. I know.....silly disgusting hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Often babies are hungry when they get up. When she is sitting on you, set a few kibble in front of her. Not only does it help with bonding and socialization but then there is no worry about I'm hungry nips.


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

Good to know she's not biting out of fear. I did set some kibble in front of her last night, but she didn't eat it. She was too preoccupied with my fingers and armpit. :lol: Thanks for the advice!


----------

